# Rekord Tuna



## Bambine (26. August 2005)

Habe beim Stöbern im Internet das hier gefunden

http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3386885a4560,00.html

Nettes Teil ! ;-)


----------



## Ossipeter (26. August 2005)

*AW: Rekord Tuna*

Da setzt ja das Erfassungsvermögen etwas aus!! 
268....Kg!!!!!! Ups! Toller Drill. Knochenbrechermäßig! Respekt!!!!


----------



## Sailfisch (26. August 2005)

*AW: Rekord Tuna*

Ein geiles Teil! Ich verschiebs mal in den Big Game Bereich!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. August 2005)

*AW: Rekord Tuna*

Ein Hammerfisch & an den Drill darf ich gar nicht denken z.Zt.mit meinem Kreuz...
& wie sie schreiben 
EINE MENGE TUNA-SANDWICH gibt es


----------



## wodibo (27. August 2005)

*AW: Rekord Tuna*

Mamamia, was für ein Fisch #6
Der Jung hatte garantiert ne Menge zu thun :m


----------



## Riff-Fan (27. August 2005)

*AW: Rekord Tuna*

Boah wat fürn Fisch #d


----------



## Adrian* (27. August 2005)

*AW: Rekord Tuna*

das aber ne fette rolle.....


----------



## Tyron (27. August 2005)

*AW: Rekord Tuna*

Joa, der zieht bestimmt schon ganz gut... )))))


----------



## donlotis (27. August 2005)

*AW: Rekord Tuna*

Ja, die Rolle ist fast so krass wie der Fisch....

Gruß donlotis


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2005)

*AW: Rekord Tuna*

besser als jeder Aufenthalt inner Muckibude !!!  |supergri #6


----------



## Ansgar (28. August 2005)

*AW: Rekord Tuna*

Schoener Fisch...

Die Rolle sieht aus wie ne 130er Penn International... Ist schon krass - aber das ist nun wirklich mal Big Game Territory )
So ein Fisch nimmt in der ersten Flucht ganz locker ein paar hundert Meter Schnur, wenn man da keine Reserven hast ist gleich da Feierabend... 

Hoert sich interessant an, vielleicht kann ich da unten mal auf Tuna fischen, so einer fehlt mir noch - und das ist von hier ja nicht weit ) ) 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Fitti (28. August 2005)

*AW: Rekord Tuna*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> so einer fehlt mir noch



mir auch, aber sonne Granate fang ich hier wohl nicht  |kopfkrat


----------



## Der Troll (29. August 2005)

*AW: Rekord Tuna*

Klasse Fisch, 268 kg, #6  und dann noch 5 weitere über 200kg am selben Tag. Hatten wohl an diesem Tag einen Hot Spot gefunden. :q    :q


----------

